# Got drums???



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm throwing my name out there for anyone needing a drummer. Obviously most of you don't know me so heres a little bit about my history, I've played pretty much every weekend for the past year 1/2 full time with the Jason Cassidy band and sit ins with countless other bands. I've played in clubs Big Texas(north & south) red river, tumbleweeds(rip) Mo's place and hundreds of other places in the Houston area. I play mostly country & rock... If anyone needs a drummer for a show or studio work my names Jesse. Hit me up email or phone 281-814-9974
[email protected]


----------

